# Unexpected Death of my Parrot Fish



## Douglasgoleta (Nov 28, 2013)

I had three adult, bright orange, parrot fish, each about 7 inches long, living in a 100 gallon tank. They've been super healthy since I got them about 3 years ago. The other day I noticed one of them had suddenly turned pale, i.e. his scales were a very light, almost white orange, instead of the darker, bright orange. Today I found him dead. I'm really surprised (and saddened, of course), coz I have no idea why this creature died. The other two seem fine except that one of them might be looking a little paler, too. Can anyone tell me what may have happened? Or what could be happening so that I might prevent the others from croaking. Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you tested your water parameters for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? If so, post the values or numbers.

What is the frequency and percentage of water changes you do on this tank? Do you use a water conditioner, if so, what brand and dosage?

What type of filtration are you using? How often are you servicing the filter?

Has anything else changed recently that could account for any problems?


----------



## Douglasgoleta (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Deeda,

1) my water parameters had been so perfect for so long, I hadn't checked them in awhile. I found things were a bit off:

Nitrate -- 75-80%
Nitrite -- 1.0
Hardness -- hard
chlorine -- safe
alkalinity -- 120
ph -- 6.8

2 -- I change out 1/4 to 1/3 of the tank water once every three weeks
3 -- no water conditioner
4 -- Filtration system: SeaClear System 2 http://www.tropicalfishstore.com/seaclear-system2.htm. The part of this system that I change is the cloth filter (rinse it out) at the same time that I do the water changes. The only other part I change is the charcoal in the carbon bag; that I change about once ever six months

Nothing has changed in this tank recently; it's been very healthy ever since I began regular water changes every three weeks, and that's been 3-4 years now. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the details.

There should be zero nitrite in your tank if it is properly cycled but you may be experiencing the rise due to an imbalance in the beneficial bacteria.

Nitrates are rather high and should be in the range of 20 to 30 ppm. I suggest increasing the amount and frequency of your water changes to bring that number down. Do it over the course of a few days rather than all in one day. If you have gravel as your substrate, there may be a lot of dirt and 'stuff' trapped in it and it should be vacuumed to remove the dirt.

What you are probably experiencing is call old tank syndrome and it is usually caused by infrequent cleaning of trapped dirt in the substrate, not frequent enough water changes or an insufficient percentage changed and a filter that may need more frequent cleaning to remove the dirt in it.


----------



## Douglasgoleta (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome, I will follow your advice right away. Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You are welcome!! Keep us posted on how your fish are doing.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Definately continue to check your water parameters on a regular basis. This will alert you to problems that you can correct before they affect your fish. Buy one of those API test kits (not strips). I test every single week before I do my water change.


----------

